# Iowa Snow Storm blankets Rail Road



## leonpete (Jan 4, 2008)

After blowing the snow on Christmas Day this is what the area around the B&L Rail Road looked like. 4 ft. of snow covers my RailRoad. We have had over 14" of snow. Light snow is still coming down with 3" predicted for today . Holstein, Iowa is digging out. All streets are cleared but many driveways remain uncleared.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Same here in Nebraska Pete. Worst winds I've ever seen here with snow. Hit 55mph. I have 5' drifts in the backyard, lucked out on the driveway, just had to shovel a bit in front of the door.


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Boy Glad you guy's got all the snow! 75 in Omaha and sun shining!

Don


----------



## Phil Creer (Jan 2, 2008)

And hi 80s here in lovely Adelaide!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Back in about 1959 we had the same snow storm when I was living in Ames Iowa. Pics sure remined me of back then. Later RJD


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Snow-wise, we got off light in Wichita, KS. The official depth was 3". Although not shown in the posted picture,there were drifts behind our house that are a little more than two feet deep. Not shown in the picture, were drifts on parts of the layout about roof high on the buildings. 

The worst part of the storm was the 17F, combined with 55mph winds! It wasn't fit for man nor beast! Driving to my sister's house in Halstead, KS, on Christmas Eve, we encountered white out conditions several times. 

I spent about 30min. trying to plow. The loco's wheels weren't pre-cooled, so there was a lot of icing and spin. Altogether, only about 40ft of track was plowed.

JimC.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Ah yes............ the delight of living in the Southwest....







What's snow???????










Yes, I know I'm going to regret saying that. 4 winters ago, we had 18 inches on the layout. It only lasted 3 days, thought..


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

I remember midwest snowstorms... With any luck thay are now relegated to my personal history... 

Leon, I know the IC had some big a$$ plows, better get 'em rolling.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Yea Yea yea, our neighbor had to use his Catopiler crawler to move the dirifts so the road grader could get through yesterday. The hill just up from our north drive way.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

You snow freaks should be in 7th heaven.....No wait Judging from the drifts makd that 8th Heaven Now don't you wish you had planted one of the Bright ornge flags so you can find you layout right now.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Ah just get out the plow and go for it. Jim the news folks said you had 8 inches of snow. Maybe with the wind you did not get a good measurement. later RJD


----------



## CLRRNG (Sep 26, 2008)

We got 24" last weekend. Roads where a mess. Schools closed for two days. Had a white Christmas. Then it rained like you cannot believe this past Saturday. All the snow is gone except for the piles I busted my back making when I cleared the driveway. Gotta love the east coast. The weater changes are crazy. Anyway nice pictures. 
Glen


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

I love snow!! Our 20 inches is all gone from the Christmas Day rain. Yup! It is East Coast. Here today, gone tomorrow. Why plow the driveway?


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Man, I'm thinking I'll have it piled on my railroad for quite awhile. No thawing weather in sight.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Jerry Barnes on 27 Dec 2009 07:51 PM 
Man, I'm thinking I'll have it piled on my railroad for quite awhile. No thawing weather in sight. 
Gee, Jerry, didn't you build the rotary for times like this???????


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Stan Cedarleaf on 27 Dec 2009 09:11 PM 
Posted By Jerry Barnes on 27 Dec 2009 07:51 PM 
Man, I'm thinking I'll have it piled on my railroad for quite awhile. No thawing weather in sight. 
Gee, Jerry, didn't you build the rotary for times like this???????







and Build it so it could burrow through and make a big hole??????


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

Sounds good in theroy, but a rotary needs to discharge. I think I learned this from the ground hogs. 

When I see them pulling in leaves, I know it is going to be a bad winter.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Rained all day on Christmas day, but we had 2 beautiful winter days this weekend with light, fluffy snow, moderate temperatures and no blasting wind. Was great to be out.


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

We got another inch and 1/2 last night.








JimC.


----------



## jaffesMom (Dec 30, 2009)

_snowww _ am i right fellas?


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

They promised us more snow today. Had some flurries, but didn't amount to anything.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

We are looking for some of that global warming to hit the Midwest.


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

It was on the news today in the Charlotte area, that for the month of December we averaged 4.5 degrees below normal.... looks like were headed into the next ice age... global what????


----------

